# New Outdoor Enclosure



## richosullivan (Jan 17, 2017)

Took advantage of the 3 day weekend and got a start on my outdoor enclosure - will be housing one 2 1/2 yo black mountain, and one 3 yo elongated. Measures 24 ft. long x 10-12 ft wide (varies along the back). Need to finish their box, putting up the fencing (to keep out racoons and a neighborhood fox), and will be putting in a small pond.


----------



## DeanMckinney (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks great! Lucky to have such a nice outdoor space.


----------



## wellington (Jan 20, 2017)

Your not housing them together though right? They, species should never be mixed and the black will get much bigger then the elongated.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 21, 2017)

That's a nice looking space. Look forward to seeing it when it's all complete.

I am intrigued about the MEP-elongata pairing too. They have similar needs but I would have thought incompatible temperaments. I have no personal experience with the Burmese browns/blacks but do keep elongata and they are just so aggressive I am surprised you can house them with anything. I'd love to know what you've observed with yours so far (still a young one?).


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice looking back garden, lush greens, and a great start on your enclosure. Makes me rather envious. All half frozen, brown and awaiting Spring and Summer.

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## richosullivan (Jan 23, 2017)

I've spoken with several people, and then consensus has been that at this time, housing the 2 together in the available space would not be an issue, but in the near future they will need to be separated - I have a plot planned for my black mountain, and once I move him into his bigger area, I will be looking to pair him with a female, and do the same for my elongated. I will be watching them closely, and in the event there are any issues, I have a smaller area that I could move the elongated into on her own.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 23, 2017)

That's going to look good.
Don't leave any uneaten food laying around in there that a raccoon might like.
They'll be through that mesh in a minute!


----------



## richosullivan (Jan 23, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's going to look good.
> Don't leave any uneaten food laying around in there that a raccoon might like.
> They'll be through that mesh in a minute!



It is coated galvanized wire, and all edges are being reinforced with the 1x2's on both sides along the edges (spoke with a person at the local feedstore, and this is what they recommended to keep the racoons out).


----------



## richosullivan (Jan 23, 2017)

I got a bunch more done this weekend, will have some updated photo's to post tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 23, 2017)

richosullivan said:


> It is coated galvanized wire, and all edges are being reinforced with the 1x2's on both sides along the edges (spoke with a person at the local feedstore, and this is what they recommended to keep the racoons out).


It should as long as there is no tasty food laying around.
I reported that about 7 years ago, some raccoons had started nesting in my attic. I removed them. They came back and ripped very thick plywood and shingles off of my roof and got back in.
They are very clever and very capable.
They likely won't have too much interest in the tortoises themselves.


----------



## richosullivan (Jan 24, 2017)

A few new photos - making progress


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 24, 2017)

Boy, That does look nice.
If I had it all to do again. And I might! I'd go back and paint all of the wood while it was still new, because even the pressure treated stuff starts to look like crap after a few seasons in the elements.
Is it tall enough to walk around inside?


----------



## richosullivan (Jan 24, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Boy, That does look nice.
> If I had it all to do again. And I might! I'd go back and paint all of the wood while it was still new, because even the pressure treated stuff starts to look like crap after a few seasons in the elements.
> Is it tall enough to walk around inside?



I actually treated the wood with clear Thompson's water seal to try to make it last a little longer before I need to start replacing boards. It is 6ft tall in most places, so yes, walking around isn't an issue (I'm just over 6ft, but should be able to move around no problem).


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 24, 2017)

I like that your heated house has access from outside the pen.


----------



## richosullivan (Jan 24, 2017)

Team Gomberg said:


> I like that your heated house has access from outside the pen.



Thanks, that was something I really wanted. That way when I have to lock them in at night, I can get to them easier to check on them. Plus less of an eye sore inside the pen.


----------



## richosullivan (Jan 24, 2017)

Team Gomberg said:


> I like that your heated house has access from outside the pen.



I took into consideration that if it was inside it would be 2 layers of protection against any potential pests, but felt the construction would be protective enough to have a portion outside.


----------



## Alex Z (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks incredible....will you be adding in a substrate to the heatbox??


----------



## richosullivan (Jan 25, 2017)

Alex Z said:


> Looks incredible....will you be adding in a substrate to the heatbox??



I put in some Orchid bark, and spangum moss to help keep the humidity up when I have to lock them in for the night..


----------



## Alex Z (Jan 25, 2017)

Great choices..cant wait to see the finish home!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 25, 2017)

Looking really nice!! I love your night box idea too!!


----------



## AJK Aquaria (Jan 25, 2017)

Great job. You're gonna love it when it's all finished. So will your animals.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks very nice.


----------



## richosullivan (Jan 27, 2017)

A couple more photo's of the box (nearly complete) - just need to screw the flaps back on, move the "power box" up, and then finalize securing the wires once I'm happy where everything is.


----------



## richosullivan (Jan 31, 2017)

Finished the box and screening the area in. Put a temporary roof on - hoping to finish the roof next weekend, and start putting in a small pond. Last photo is my black mountain hiding out in his new space.


----------



## richosullivan (Feb 7, 2017)

Pond going in, and my assistant for the day.


----------



## Souptugo (Feb 7, 2017)

Love it!! Wonderful job and lucky tortoise


----------



## teresaf (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great! Love your MEP! I have 2 the same age...How are you going change the water in the pond?


----------



## richosullivan (Feb 20, 2017)

Sorry for the delayed response. I have the pond on a pump and filter (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016M6DODK/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20) - for the pump, i dug an area the depth of the pump itself below the rest of the pond so in the case i need to drain it, I can put the filter on the cleaning mode (if you look in the picture below, the hose with the white release valve), I can pump all the water out and refill if needed. But the filter is for ponds much larger than this, so should be able to handle the load for a while before i need to do that. I'll cover the pump with some slate rock so it's not visible from above, but leave the front open for the water to flow. I also have 10 minnows for the mosquitos.


----------



## richosullivan (Feb 20, 2017)

teresaf said:


> Looks great! Love your MEP! I have 2 the same age...How are you going change the water in the pond?



Forgot to do it as a reply on my response post above.


----------



## richosullivan (Apr 5, 2017)

Finally starting to get some growth form plants and weeds - just need to put down some rock around the pond:


----------



## richosullivan (Apr 5, 2017)

And a couple of Big O enjoying the new space.


----------



## MichaelaW (Apr 6, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## mrhoyo (Apr 7, 2017)

richosullivan said:


> Finally starting to get some growth form plants and weeds - just need to put down some rock around the pond:
> 
> View attachment 204109


Amazing


----------



## GGboy17 (Apr 8, 2017)

Do you have heating in there?


----------



## richosullivan (Apr 10, 2017)

GGboy17 said:


> Do you have heating in there?



I have a house for them with a radiant heat panel that keeps it at 75 degrees. Being in Central Florida, not much use for it, but have a few nights where i'll lock them in.


----------



## richosullivan (Jul 6, 2017)

Finally starting to see him use the house on a regular basis, this is a common view each morning as the sun hits the ramp to the house - seems to lure him out:


----------



## xirxes (Jul 6, 2017)

As a pond specialist I have to say I understand your choice for Filter, but they are no joke the most PITA to clean types of filter of any on the market, especially with turtles/tortoises.

Better to get a good quality pump, maybe a Tidal Wave 2, and a Matala Biosteps filter. DIY is even better but PM for that info.

As with all suggestions throughout the history of time, yes they are more expensive up front, but the difference in maintenance and quality over time is easily worth 3x the difference.

This is the smallest rig we put on any small water feature to promise zero hairs pulled out over time.

Rest of your enclosure is Tortoise nirvana!!


----------



## janevicki (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow! richosullivan you did a great job! The elevated nightbox is really nice so it won't get wet when it gets into the rainy season. Love your pictures, especially the ones where you have your torts in their new digs.


----------



## richosullivan (Jul 10, 2017)

xirxes said:


> As a pond specialist I have to say I understand your choice for Filter, but they are no joke the most PITA to clean types of filter of any on the market, especially with turtles/tortoises.
> 
> Better to get a good quality pump, maybe a Tidal Wave 2, and a Matala Biosteps filter. DIY is even better but PM for that info.
> 
> ...



I currently have a TetraPond Water Garden Pump, 1000 GPH in a Pond Boss PSWP Pump Barrier Bag, that then feeds into the current filter i have - so far have had no issues with cleaning, but am always open to upgrading to make life easier.


----------



## richosullivan (Jul 10, 2017)

janevicki said:


> Wow! richosullivan you did a great job! The elevated nightbox is really nice so it won't get wet when it gets into the rainy season. Love your pictures, especially the ones where you have your torts in their new digs.



It works nicely as well as it has space underneath for them - so they can go under or in, whichever suits them better on the day.


----------



## richosullivan (Aug 16, 2017)

Was finally able to finish the area I set aside for my yellowfoot Timmie:


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 16, 2017)

That is amazing very nice work!!!


----------



## Ed mitch (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## richosullivan (Aug 16, 2017)

daniellenc said:


> That is amazing very nice work!!!



Thanks. Building a small nightbox for him this weekend to add, though won't really need it for a while.


----------



## richosullivan (Aug 18, 2017)

Timmie enjoying full time outdoors, climbing to get some early morning rays.


----------



## MichaelaW (Aug 18, 2017)

Very nice! Again, you do such a great job with your enclosures!


----------



## richosullivan (Aug 28, 2017)

Put a little more work in this past weekend to almost finish the pond, and added the bamboo that I ordered a while ago and finally came in:


----------



## Ed mitch (Aug 28, 2017)

richosullivan said:


> Put a little more work in this past weekend to almost finish the pond, and added the bamboo that I ordered a while ago and finally came in:
> 
> View attachment 216806


Pond Looks great


----------



## richosullivan (Aug 28, 2017)

Just need to cover the waterfall with some slate rock, and then install the new pond filter once it arrives - thanks to the advice from @xirxes


----------



## richosullivan (Aug 29, 2017)

Figured I should post some photos with the torts:


----------



## richosullivan (Aug 29, 2017)

And here is a short video:


----------



## MichaelaW (Aug 29, 2017)

richosullivan said:


> And here is a short video:





richosullivan said:


> Figured I should post some photos with the torts:
> 
> View attachment 216897
> View attachment 216898
> View attachment 216899


Beautiful!


----------



## KevinGG (Aug 30, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## teresaf (Aug 31, 2017)

Wow. Mine won't look that great but I can't wait to get started on it. My MEPs are needing it done now but I had to do the leopard enclosure first. I'm putting my MEPs out back underneath a tight grouping of palms in an enclosure starting out around 1000 square feet. I plan on hanging sprinkler hoses from the trees... I wish I could start it now but still recovering from surgery. Your enclosure looks great!


----------

